# Неизвестный аккордеон, помогите идентифицировать.



## kreiser (12 Ноя 2015)

Здравствуйте!
У моего знакомого есть такой аккордеон.
По его рассказу, привезен с ГДР где служили его родственники, сестра и муж.
Муж сделал подарок жене)), сестре знакомого.  Надпись конечно не красит инструмент, но вот такой он. Да и удалить её можно если что.
Но так сложилось, что сестра на нем и не успела поиграть. 
Сейчас владелец хочет куда то пристроить инструмент и утверждает, что он сделан в Германии и.т.д. Мне стало интересно, сын во втором классе музыкалки. Посмотрел, никаких опознавательных надписей производителя нет, внутрь я не заглядывал. Может кто то  узнает в этом инструменте название и производителя.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Ноя 2015)

Про Леночку- хорошо. Надо бы потратить 10 минут и сфотографировать потроха этого чудесного инструмента. Цветочки- красивые. Обводы клавиатур левой и правой- это из 1940хх- 1950хх. Если внутри такие же древности- всё очень грустно.


----------



## kreiser (12 Ноя 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, Что именно сфотографировать, и почему грустно?


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Ноя 2015)

Сфотографировать внутренности. Аккуратно вынимаем гвоздики, соединяющие мех и два полукорпуса. Разъединяем и фотографируем.

А грустно... , потому что это обычный немец, которому 60 лет, и надписи не придают ему молодости.

Если, конечно, инструмент не подвергался генеральной мастерской переделке. Встречались и такие...


----------



## kreiser (12 Ноя 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, а точно ли немец? Ведь продавец может придумать любую легенду.


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Ноя 2015)

Не знаю. Надо щупать, смотреть, играть, проверять.

Похож на одну из версий Хонер-Танго, но надо видеть...


----------



## kreiser (12 Ноя 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, Это интересно, на какую версию?


----------



## zet10 (12 Ноя 2015)

Фотографии отличные!"Экземпляр скорее фирмы"Вельтмейстер", состояние инструмента по фоткам отличное!с точки зрения профессионала,скажу так,лучше бы не было этих надписей на корпусе,простите ,но это сродни как придти на кладбище и увидеть "любимой доченьке,маме,папе,а так же всей нашей  стране... Любим,помним,скорбим! ".По поводу цены?Не могу точно сориентировать,надо увидеть,... Скорее всего это не более 50 тысяч рублей.


----------



## kreiser (12 Ноя 2015)

*zet10*, про цену спасибо. Мне его чуть дешевле предлагают.
Вскрыть смогу после покупки. Состояние, им и не пользовались. Вот только жаль клавиши пожелтели. 
Ну и надпись, это же додуматься надо было. ну разве что можно предположить что не один инструмент был, и этот для полки. Как надпись удалить? Ну вот теперь две версии "Хонер-Танго" и "Вельтмейстер". А один мастре с Питера написал вот что: *Хммм... Говорите, ГДР?..*
*Что-то у меня сомнение возникает, что это немецкие мастера делали. Оч уж много типично советских деталей во внешности.*
*Надпись, конечно, феерическая.  
Здесь можно попробовать сдать в ремонт, чтобы перетянули целлулоид, но 
это довольно трудоемкий процесс, и не дешевый.*
*Косвенные признаки, что это советский инструмент - правый полукорпус в 
точности такой же, какие в годах 50-60 выпускала тульская фабрика. О ней
же говорит левый ремень с характерным креплением планкой с двумя 
гайками... Если только предположить, что мастер в ГДР заказывал запчасти
и корпус в СССР...*
* В таком случае, не известно что это вообще за инструмент, какие в нем голоса, как он звучит и т.д. и т.п.*


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2015)

kreiser писал:


> Вскрыть смогу после покупки. Состояние, им и не пользовались.


Это как так? Кот в мешке, да ещё и за деньги. 
Такие варианты дороже 1 тр. я бы не рассматривал. А то , что им не пользовались- ОЧЕНЬ плохо.


----------



## kreiser (13 Ноя 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, а что все продавцы перед покупкой вскрывают инструменты? Спрошу у него, может и согласиться.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2015)

Ну, если я беру аккордеон на запчасти за 500р, я не вскрываю. А если собираюсь на нём играть, и деньги другие,- конечно надо вскрывать. Это несложно и не долго.

Просмотрел я всякие ресурсы, и у меня зреет мысль. Что это кустарный самосбор. В этом случае внутри может оказаться как нечто качественное и дорогое, так и убитое ширпотребное...


----------



## zet10 (13 Ноя 2015)

Kreiser,откровенно говоря на Вашем месте я вообще бы не стал связываться с этим "динозавром",поищите лучше хороший Вельтмейстер или Итальянца,данный образец для обучения сына музыке просто НЕ ПРИЕМЛЕМ!


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Ноя 2015)

Во. Примерно такое же барахлище. РАРИТЕТ за тыщу рублей-
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/antikvarnyy_polnyy_nemetskiy_a
kkordeon_rauner_488994203


----------



## kreiser (14 Ноя 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, Да действительно барахло, скоро рассыпется. Тот что мне предлагают в эквиваленте за  6000р, как новый.


----------



## kreiser (14 Ноя 2015)

*zet10*, Вас не пойму, то Вы одно написали, тут же резко другое. Мнение меняется быстро.


----------



## zet10 (14 Ноя 2015)

Kreisler,Вы меня не совсем правильно поняли. В первом посту я имел в виду,что инструмент судя по фото сохранился хорошо ( внешний вид) , и волне мог бы быть интересен КОЛЛЕКЦИОНЕРАМ,но ни как не для обучения детей,так как он трех голосный и наверняка имеет массу внутренних "косяков"( строй,мастика,лайка). А вот с точки зрения антиквариата ,волне даже занятная вещица,у меня есть даже знакомые которые "страдают" вот по таким штукам.


----------



## Евгений51 (14 Ноя 2015)

kreiser писал:


> Здравствуйте!
> У моего знакомого есть такой аккордеон.
> По его рассказу, привезен с ГДР где служили его родственники, сестра и муж.
> Муж сделал подарок жене)), сестре знакомого.  Надпись конечно не красит инструмент, но вот такой он. Да и удалить её можно если что.
> ...


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2015)

*kreiser*, держитесь от него подальше. Для игры ЭТО непригодно, даже если перепаять все, что только можно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Ноя 2015)

Ай-яй-яй... Проходить паяльником пересохшую мастику не есть ход настоящего мастера. Пересохшие останки того, что 60  лет назад были мастикой- не изменят свой утраченный состав. И совсем не станут новой мастикой. Только всё отрывать и заново заливать. Всего сутки работы.

А этот "внешне новый динозавр",- поверьте, там работы дофигища. Пусть лучше будет поцарапанный, без ремней, без чемодана, без вообще всего...)), но чтоб не такой древний.


----------



## erema (29 Ноя 2015)

Приветствую всех! Помогите узнать что у меня за аккордеон,появился он еще в далеком 2006 году по знакомству немного убитым, но сейчас я его подшаманил. Интересен примерный год и название модели фото не мои, с авито, там тоже модель не указана


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Ноя 2015)

Если Вы внимательно читали материалы форума, то могли уяснить: до 1960-хх гг у Вельтмайстера не было названий моделей. Названия начались с..., ну неважно. 
А это просто обычный Вельтмайстер ученический, 3/4, для учеников послевоенной поры. Тогда инструментов нужно было побольше и подешевле. Играли даже на таких. Сегодня, надо отметить, в таких приборах нет никакой необходимости.


----------



## vev (29 Ноя 2015)

*erema*, 
начало 60-х. С названиями моделей тогда было туго: их просто не было


----------



## VikVlDem (29 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly (29.11.2015, 22:13) писал:


> Сегодня, надо отметить, в таких приборах нет никакой необходимости.


 В Москве, пожалуй, и нет необходимости. А в Нижнем Новгороде, например, точно может пригодиться ещё.  Не говорю уж про маленькие населённые пункты нашей страны... Недавно попросили отремонтировать инструменты для Детского центра творчества. В центре инструменты ненамного моложе этого, а у детей свои инструменты есть и гораздо хуже. Играют многие на баянах и аккордеонах производства ещё СССР... А такие аккордеоны мне попадались, для начинающих учеников вполне подойдёт. Многие преподаватели, желая обеспечить учеников инструментами, вполне могут такой аккордеон реставрировать и сами...


----------



## kreiser (29 Ноя 2015)

VikVlDem писал:


> Kuzalogly (29.11.2015, 22:13) писал:Сегодня, надо отметить, в таких приборах нет никакой необходимости.
> В Москве, пожалуй, и нет необходимости. А в Нижнем Новгороде, например, точно может пригодиться ещё.


Да балованные они.


----------



## kreiser (10 Дек 2015)

kreiser писал:Удалось идентифицировать этот аккордеон, это немец *Capriole *из 60-хх.
У мастера оказался точно такой, только серый.


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2015)

*kreiser*,
пока он был no-name, оставалась хоть какая-то интрига...  Совет держаться от него подальше, все равно остается в силе...


----------



## kreiser (11 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> *kreiser*,
> пока он был no-name, оставалась хоть какая-то интрига...  Совет держаться от него подальше, все равно остается в силе...


Так и сделаю. Хотя баксов за 20-ть можно и купить))


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2015)

*kreiser*, уговорили... Двадцатку он, наверное, стоит


----------

